# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tư vấn mua máy cắt laser mini

## masoi912

Hi mấy bạn và ace, 

Mình đang dự định muốn tìm mua 1 máy cắt laser mini khổ in cỡ giấy A3 là ok rồi, cắt được da/vải đễ dán điện thoại và gỗ mỏng/giấy để dán làm mô hình kiến trúc,( nói chung là các vật dụng phi kim)  mình làm start-up bên kiến trúc nên chỉ sử dụng nội bộ và làm vài cái logo cty tặng khách hàng thôi nên tìm máy càng gọn càng tốt, cắt chậm cũng đc nhưng mà phải sắc nét, hiện tại với nhu cầu của mình thì nên mua máy nào ? giá cả ntn luôn. mình ở HCM. thank mấy bạn tư vấn  :Big Grin:

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Dear
Bữa trước có người hỏi chủ đề tương tự, nhưng mà là loại khủng long hơn: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...may-khac-laser
Mini thì thử tham khảo cái này xem (tự làm): http://arduino.vn/bai-viet/452-tu-la...a-1-trieu-dong
Thân!

----------


## masoi912

Hi thank bạn tư vấn, mà mình muốn mua máy ráp sẵn rồi chứ ko có time tự mò ráp đc @@!

----------


## nnk

> Hi thank bạn tư vấn, mà mình muốn mua máy ráp sẵn rồi chứ ko có time tự mò ráp đc @@!


vải/giấy/gỗ mỏng thì size máy nhỏ có thể ok, còn da thuộc ( không phải simili ) máy nhỏ nghỉ khoẻ nhe, chạy chậm thì cháy nám mặt da/da bị co quéo lại không sử dụng được, chạy nhanh thì không đủ công suất cắt, còn sử dụng ống phóng công suất lớn để cắt thì máy sẽ không nhỏ và giá cũng không rẻ

----------

masoi912

----------


## masoi912

> vải/giấy/gỗ mỏng thì size máy nhỏ có thể ok, còn da thuộc ( không phải simili ) máy nhỏ nghỉ khoẻ nhe, chạy chậm thì cháy nám mặt da/da bị co quéo lại không sử dụng được, chạy nhanh thì không đủ công suất cắt, còn sử dụng ống phóng công suất lớn để cắt thì máy sẽ không nhỏ và giá cũng không rẻ


Oh bạn nói mình mới biết!! thế thì máy lớn loại mình thấy có vài máy rơi quanh mức xấp xỉ 20 triệu liệu có cắt da như video bạn đưa đc ko nhỉ?

----------


## thucncvt

> Oh bạn nói mình mới biết!! thế thì máy lớn loại mình thấy có vài máy rơi quanh mức xấp xỉ 20 triệu liệu có cắt da như video bạn đưa đc ko nhỉ?


Bạn mua,Những máy laser 20t trở xuống thì khắc trên da ok ,còn cắt da  thì bạn nên cắt bằng tay hơn nó lành 
-nếu bạn khắc laser để mưu sinh thì thì nên mua máy đạt yêu cầu mình cần là chính , tiền là phụ ,cài gì cũng có giới hạn của nó
+ Cá to ở biển bao la, ai bắt thì bắt chẳng ai cấm ,mà tại sao người ta lại đi cầm cố nhà cửa đi vay đóng thuyển to làm gì ,sao ko bơi ra bắt về cho nhanh nhỉ.

----------


## masoi912

> Bạn mua,Những máy laser 20t trở xuống thì khắc trên da ok ,còn cắt da  thì bạn nên cắt bằng tay hơn nó lành 
> -nếu bạn khắc laser để mưu sinh thì thì nên mua máy đạt yêu cầu mình cần là chính , tiền là phụ ,cài gì cũng có giới hạn của nó
> + Cá to ở biển bao la, ai bắt thì bắt chẳng ai cấm ,mà tại sao người ta lại đi cầm cố nhà cửa đi vay đóng thuyển to làm gì ,sao ko bơi ra bắt về cho nhanh nhỉ.


Hi thank bạn tư vấn, như mình đã nói thì mình dùng nội bộ và cắt làm mô hình kiến trúc và làm thêm dán da để khắc logo công ty tặng khách thôi chứ ko có nhiều, do cũng làm mảng thiết kế nên có làm đc file mẫu từ CAD / Corel với cả mình chưa có khái niệm nà othực tế, thế giờ nếu 1 máy tối thiểu cần nhu cầu của mình thì theo bạn đầu tư bao nhiêu ?

----------


## masoi912

mình có vài dự án mẫu sử dụng thuật toán nên hình khối sẽ chạy theo thuật toán nên néu đợi mang ra tiệm cắt rồi mang về thì lâu dài mình nghĩ nên mua 1 máy đầu tư luôn cũng đc, chứ ko phải là mình ko nghĩ tới phương án ra ngoài thuê, mỗi lần đi như vậy cũng mất gần 1 ngày

----------


## nnk

> Hi thank bạn tư vấn, như mình đã nói thì mình dùng nội bộ và cắt làm mô hình kiến trúc và làm thêm dán da để khắc logo công ty tặng khách thôi chứ ko có nhiều, do cũng làm mảng thiết kế nên có làm đc file mẫu từ CAD / Corel với cả mình chưa có khái niệm nà othực tế, thế giờ nếu 1 máy tối thiểu cần nhu cầu của mình thì theo bạn đầu tư bao nhiêu ?


máy trong video 4x nhe, mà nói thẳng nói thật thì cắt da laser xấu mù à ( dù mình có kinh doanh máy ) cắt dao + đột lỗ vẫn là đẹp nhất

----------


## dungtb

> Hi mấy bạn và ace, 
> 
> Mình đang dự định muốn tìm mua 1 máy cắt laser mini khổ in cỡ giấy A3 là ok rồi, cắt được da/vải đễ dán điện thoại và gỗ mỏng/giấy để dán làm mô hình kiến trúc,( nói chung là các vật dụng phi kim)  mình làm start-up bên kiến trúc nên chỉ sử dụng nội bộ và làm vài cái logo cty tặng khách hàng thôi nên tìm máy càng gọn càng tốt, cắt chậm cũng đc nhưng mà phải sắc nét, hiện tại với nhu cầu của mình thì nên mua máy nào ? giá cả ntn luôn. mình ở HCM. thank mấy bạn tư vấn


Bạn có thể tham khảo : máy khắc laser mini
Giá thành hợp lý so với chức năng, nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng

Vật liệu khắc : Gỗ, vải, da, hoa quả, mica, kim loại.
Khổ làm việc: 40x30cm (Khổ A3)
Công suất laser: 500mW – 10.000mW
Nguồn điện hoạt động : 12V-DC (Đi kèm theo máy)
Kích thước bao máy: D*R*C : 526*419*193 mm.
Phiên bản Máy khắc laser mini AiKO - 500mW : Khắc gỗ, vải , da, hoa quả
Phiên bản Máy khắc laser mini AiKO - 2500mW : Có thể cắt da với chiều dày < 2mm
Phiên bản Máy khắc laser mini AiKO - KL : Ngoài khắc trên phi kim thì có thể khắc trên kim loại và vật liệu trong suốt như mica, kính.

https://cnc3ds.com/products/may-khac-laser-mini-aiko

----------


## futurenguyen

Bạn mua con máy 30x20 công suất 80w, giá cỡ 35tr là có thể dùng dc đó

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý con 40x60 bàn nâng hạ, nguồn 80W mới thay. Bóng 60W mới thay chạy được vài tiếng. giá 20t. 01225050558

----------


## Thành Long CNC - Lazer

> Hi mấy bạn và ace, 
> 
> Mình đang dự định muốn tìm mua 1 máy cắt laser mini khổ in cỡ giấy A3 là ok rồi, cắt được da/vải đễ dán điện thoại và gỗ mỏng/giấy để dán làm mô hình kiến trúc,( nói chung là các vật dụng phi kim)  mình làm start-up bên kiến trúc nên chỉ sử dụng nội bộ và làm vài cái logo cty tặng khách hàng thôi nên tìm máy càng gọn càng tốt, cắt chậm cũng đc nhưng mà phải sắc nét, hiện tại với nhu cầu của mình thì nên mua máy nào ? giá cả ntn luôn. mình ở HCM. thank mấy bạn tư vấn


Bên em có máy 3020 50W  chỉ 21tr cắt khắc giấy theo yêu cầu của anh tẹt ga luôn nhé 

 Alo em để em tư vấn chi tiết đến anh ạ 0938 054 233 hoặc 0938 384 122 em tên Nguyệt

----------


## locnguyen2210

> Hi mấy bạn và ace, 
> 
> Mình đang dự định muốn tìm mua 1 máy cắt laser mini khổ in cỡ giấy A3 là ok rồi, cắt được da/vải đễ dán điện thoại và gỗ mỏng/giấy để dán làm mô hình kiến trúc,( nói chung là các vật dụng phi kim)  mình làm start-up bên kiến trúc nên chỉ sử dụng nội bộ và làm vài cái logo cty tặng khách hàng thôi nên tìm máy càng gọn càng tốt, cắt chậm cũng đc nhưng mà phải sắc nét, hiện tại với nhu cầu của mình thì nên mua máy nào ? giá cả ntn luôn. mình ở HCM. thank mấy bạn tư vấn


MÌNH ĐANG CẦN BÁN MÁY LASER 6040 CŨ LOẠI 50W GIÁ CỰC TỐT , NẾU BẠN CÒN NHU CẦU THÌ LIÊN HỆ MÌNH 0909 006 552 ( LỘC). MÌNH Ở QUẬN 10.TKS :EEK!:

----------


## xuanbachk54

Bác nào cần mua máy cắt giấy laser mini thì bảo em nhé. đảm bảo hàng chất lượng, giá tốt cho các bác.
link tham khảo cho các bác: https: //maykhac . vn/may-cat-laser-tren-giay/

----------


## Anh.Phan11

Bác nào có nhu cầu về máy cắt Laser, máy phay, máy tiện, máy cắt..... liên hệ em nha
Mr. Phan Anh, Công ty Vạn Sự Lợi
0932.60.97.98

----------

